# Spinner knob



## phaxtris (Jul 11, 2021)

This is a little project i made for my wife, she uses a spinner knob and hand controls to drive due to a disability, problem is the spinner knobs commercially available are very expensive and don't work her level of hand function. We had someone make her a similar grip a few years back (and its still going strong in her primary vehicle), but this time around seeing as i had the little lathe and all...

i cut up an old knob to steal the pin portion as it is stainless and figured it wasnt worth the frustration of trying to make one in the old southbend with my limited tooling, i used a piece of 1.5" square for the handle (i wanted to just use 1" rnd, federal didnt have any, and i got the 12' chunck for a steal of a deal), turned it down to 7/8 (bicycle grip size) with some features, drilled a hole for the pin and tapped in a set screw (i wanted to press the pin in but did not have an appropriate drill size), loctite, and there she goes, just needs a bicycle grip to hide all of the machine work


----------



## turner (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing that project, and your equipment/photos. I have to ask what is the purpose of the rubber bumpers on the back of the live jaw on the vice?
Todd T.


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 12, 2021)

turner said:


> Thanks for sharing that project, and your equipment/photos. I have to ask what is the purpose of the rubber bumpers on the back of the live jaw on the vice?
> Todd T.



You know I have never thought about it, vice came that way, i really couldn't say why they are on there


----------



## Janger (Jul 12, 2021)

phaxtris said:


> This is a little project i made for my wife, she uses a spinner knob and hand controls to drive due to a disability, problem is the spinner knobs commercially available are very expensive and don't work her level of hand function. We had someone make her a similar grip a few years back (and its still going strong in her primary vehicle), but this time around seeing as i had the little lathe and all...
> 
> i cut up an old knob to steal the pin portion as it is stainless and figured it wasnt worth the frustration of trying to make one in the old southbend with my limited tooling, i used a piece of 1.5" square for the handle (i wanted to just use 1" rnd, federal didnt have any, and i got the 12' chunck for a steal of a deal), turned it down to 7/8 (bicycle grip size) with some features, drilled a hole for the pin and tapped in a set screw (i wanted to press the pin in but did not have an appropriate drill size), loctite, and there she goes, just needs a bicycle grip to hide all of the machine work
> 
> View attachment 16054View attachment 16045View attachment 16046View attachment 16047View attachment 16048View attachment 16049View attachment 16050



Neat project. Does the knob spin? Does the pin have some sort of bearing?


----------



## phaxtris (Jul 12, 2021)

Janger said:


> Neat project. Does the knob spin? Does the pin have some sort of bearing?



The piece that clamps to the steering wheel has 2 bearings in it to allow the knob to spin, the pin simply allows you to remove the knob (for different styles, or for those without "spinner knob" on their drivers license)


----------

